# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  Covering old concrete steps on deck?

## HotChips

Hi. I need some advice as to how to go about, and what do I do about covering over some old concrete steps on the front of my house. I have a wooden deck that goes over most of the steps so they are hidden under it, but a couple of steps are above the deck and look hideous. What's the best way to do this? Do I somehow build a wooden frame and then lay decking timber over the steps?  How do i secure the frame to the steps? Any advice appreciated :Smilie:

----------


## Honorary Bloke

Take a look at this link for some ideas. This will solve your problem.  http://www.thisoldhouse.com/toh/vide...050370,00.html

----------

